# Roman Update



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

So it's been a long time snice I gave updates! Pictures will come tomorrow.

I sold Roman to a really good home. This is ideal for everyone as I am at school now! He's been gone since October now.

Rem is still around. He's the one I'll give pictures of tomorrow. He has an ugly head that hopefully he'll grow out of and currently has a butt a mile high.

And my next project is to start putting Luna under saddle. She was broke briefly as a 3 year old, suffered an injury and was retired to the broodmare pen. She moves 100% sound at all gaits in the pasture so we're going to give it a go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

